

Ask HN: Graduate job in financial industry or PhD in IR and machine learning? - bela_lugosi

I'm 24 and just got my BSc in SW engineering, next step is either a graduate job in the financial sector or a Master's/PhD in information retrieval and machine learning. What would you do?
======
alt_f4
'graduate job in financial industry' is too generic to give you any meaningful
advice.

There are grad jobs that essentially involve writing a minimal amount of code,
changing config files and doing support and there grad jobs that involve
working on algorithmic trading systems. So, if I were you, I'd find out more
about the job before deciding.

------
Sven7
Unless you have funding and are debt free take the job.

~~~
bela_lugosi
Coincidentally, I do have funding and am debt free. What would you do?

~~~
Sven7
Both are fulfilling roads to go down. It all depends on what kind of person
you are and what you want out of life...

All I'll say is, if you get into academia make sure you do internships in
industry, so you get to see both sides. All the best.

